# Shaving legs however there's still stubbles. Help please?



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 5, 2011)

Whenever I shave, not matter how much I do there will always still be stubbles barely poking out. So whenever I touch my skin in an upward motion I feel the prickly hair. It's really gross
So far I use
1. Gillete fusion proglide(5 razor) with a battery
2. Shaving cream (sensitive)
3. Shave against the grain.

I also have thick course hair.
So help me please? Is there any way (without waxing or laser? Can't afford it) Thanks!


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 5, 2011)

i know sometimes I get dry skin right after shaving and it feels like hairs and I just put lotion on my legs and problem solved.


----------



## chic_chica (Nov 5, 2011)

Do you have thick course hair?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 5, 2011)

have you considered an epilator?


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *chic_chica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have thick course hair?



Yes I have very thick course hair.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 6, 2011)

I say epilator and and for the little thin hairs, I use one of those sandpaper things that rub away your hair.  If you can spare the $$$, I'd say get a No! No!.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ChibiusaChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whenever I shave, not matter how much I do there will always still be stubbles barely poking out. So whenever I touch my skin in an upward motion I feel the prickly hair. It's really gross
> ...


 When do you shave? Morning or evening? If you shave in the morning try the evening, if in the evening try the morning. Also try exfoliating your legs with a wet wash cloth before shaving don't use anything like a loofah since it can over exfoliate leaving your legs overly sensitive. Shave your legs with luke warm water the same way you're currently shaving them. Rinse and then with a cool wash cloth go over your legs again and check, if you feel stubble still re-shave. If this still doesn't work for you try a cream product like Veet.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe try a different razor.  The 5 blade walmart store brand razor I bought did not shave as well as my DH's Gillette Fusion Power.  Actually, that was probably the best razor I owned/borrowed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When do you shave? Morning or evening? If you shave in the morning try the evening, if in the evening try the morning. Also try exfoliating your legs with a wet wash cloth before shaving don't use anything like a loofah since it can over exfoliate leaving your legs overly sensitive. Shave your legs with luke warm water the same way you're currently shaving them. Rinse and then with a cool wash cloth go over your legs again and check, if you feel stubble still re-shave. If this still doesn't work for you try a cream product like Veet.


 I tried both times. I tried in morning and evening already. I also tried exfoliating my legs with those exfoliating gloves. I tried repeating. And I also used nair before, not sure if there is a difference though. Anyways thanks, anymore ideas?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe try a different razor.  The 5 blade walmart store brand razor I bought did not shave as well as my DH's Gillette Fusion Power.  Actually, that was probably the best razor I owned/borrowed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


The 5 blade at walmart that I got was a Gillete fusion proglide(5 razor) with a battery. ;l. Do you think this is good enough?


----------



## divadoll (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ChibiusaChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 5 blade at walmart that I got was a Gillete fusion proglide(5 razor) with a battery. ;l. Do you think this is good enough?



that's the one you are using?  Have you tried shaving your legs last thing...soap, shampoo, then shave just before you get out so your hairs stand out more?  That's what you'd do if you were epilating is to epilate after you shower.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> that's the one you are using?  Have you tried shaving your legs last thing...soap, shampoo, then shave just before you get out so your hairs stand out more?  That's what you'd do if you were epilating is to epilate after you shower.



I never thought about that. But wouldnt that more likely get me razor bumps? Especially because I have a bigger chance of cutting the bumps?


----------



## chic_chica (Nov 6, 2011)

I use the Venus shaving set....it works pretty good for me. But what you can try doing is before you shave is wipe your blades with rubbing alcohol on a cotton. I think that helps for razor bumps.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *chic_chica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the Venus shaving set....it works pretty good for me. But what you can try doing is before you shave is wipe your blades with rubbing alcohol on a cotton. I think that helps for razor bumps.



Thanks I'll try that. Well right now the thing I'm wanting most is no visible hair on legs right now ;l Gr.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 11, 2011)

Anymore advice plz? O= Or had the same experience and knows what to do? thanks!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 11, 2011)

Why not wax your legs?


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why not wax your legs?


It's just sooooo expensive lol! I don't have a job because my parents won't let me (for personal reasons) Anyways so like ya.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 12, 2011)

buy some DIY wax.  The Surgi wax is only about $10.  It is good for really course hair.  

If you really can't afford it, sugaring is the original form of waxing.  This can be made by cooking 2 cups of white sugar with 1/4 lemon juice and 1/4 cup water.  There are instruction on youtube on cooking it.  I suggest watching a couple of them to get the feel of how it should look when it is ready for use.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2011)

If you're in the US then you can get waxing products at Sally Beauty. The same wax Divadoll recommended above costs under $7 at Sally's. There is also one by Surgiwax specifically for legs Surgi Wax Microwave Hair Remover for Body &amp; Legs. Another good brand is GiGi which is also sold at Sally's. If you're not in the US or don't have a Sally's beauty check out your local drugstore like Walgreens, CVS, RiteAid, etc since I believe all three sell SurgiWax. If not in the US check out your local drugstore or big box store (anything similar to Walmart) and see if they carry it or something similar.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone wanni tell me how painful this is for them? &gt;.&lt;"" Lol!


----------



## chic_chica (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not brave enough to wax myself. I'll be too afraid to pull! Someone would probably need to do it for me! lol


----------



## divadoll (Nov 12, 2011)

Canadian prices are always higher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sally's is where I got it and it was $10, Shoppers Drugmart, where I originally purchased runs at around $13.  I've not had any success with gigi. I ended up throwing out the contents and kept the nice cup-like container for my homemade sugar that I included the recipe for.  My leg hairs were VERY coarse from years and years of shaving.  The Brazilian type did the best job and its better to get a stronger wax than one that will fail you.  

The GiGi sugar wax is good for brow and arms but it did not work for my armpits nor legs and I didn't even bother trying it on my bikini.  

I figure, men's leg hairs would be as coarse, if not worse than mine.  After a few waxings, I've not had any problems using an epilator to clear that out of the way.  Just follow the directions in the box.  Allow the hairs to grow a little - as directed to get the best results.  Welcome to being a girl...
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're in the US then you can get waxing products at Sally Beauty. The same wax Divadoll recommended above costs under $7 at Sally's. There is also one by Surgiwax specifically for legs Surgi Wax Microwave Hair Remover for Body &amp; Legs. Another good brand is GiGi which is also sold at Sally's. If you're not in the US or don't have a Sally's beauty check out your local drugstore like Walgreens, CVS, RiteAid, etc since I believe all three sell SurgiWax. If not in the US check out your local drugstore or big box store (anything similar to Walmart) and see if they carry it or something similar.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Canadian prices are always higher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sally's is where I got it and it was $10, Shoppers Drugmart, where I originally purchased runs at around $13.  I've not had any success with gigi. I ended up throwing out the contents and kept the nice cup-like container for my homemade sugar that I included the recipe for.  My leg hairs were VERY coarse from years and years of shaving.  The Brazilian type did the best job and its better to get a stronger wax than one that will fail you.
> 
> ...


 Being a girl still feels much more comfortable then being a guy to me ;P. Okay so would epilator be good too right? I can use my moms I think &gt;.&gt;"" But... it just looks sooooo scaryyy LOL!....


----------



## divadoll (Nov 12, 2011)

As long as your mom allows you to use hers. Epilators are like tooth brushes.  People shouldn't really share those items. 

Make sure that your leg hairs are neither too short nor too long.  Shower first to soften hair.  

I really do recommend waxing before you try epilating.  It desensitizes the pain receptors.  Keep in mind, most women have a much higher pain tolerance than men (having to be able to give birth and all...) 

*I am speaking purely of genetics, not appearance.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As long as your mom allows you to use hers. Epilators are like tooth brushes.  People shouldn't really share those items.
> 
> ...



Lol! My mom won't allow me to use hers. If she found out that I still want to be a girl I'm so screwed &gt;.&gt;""....


----------



## divadoll (Nov 12, 2011)

Perhaps now is not a great time to be coming out as a girl then.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perhaps now is not a great time to be coming out as a girl then.



I got too because the later I do it the less I'll look like a girl.


----------



## nikkysheels (Nov 12, 2011)

May I ask how old you are?


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nikkysheels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> May I ask how old you are?


 I'm 19 lol &gt;.&gt;""... Im already pretty old ;l...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 13, 2011)

You thinking you're not going to age if you start looking like a girl now?  You don't sound like you are in a stable situation where you can start this transformation.  -no job, living with parents and they appear more than just disapproving of your choice.  There's plenty of time for this.  

Many men won't ever pass for a girl no matter how old or young they are.  



> Originally Posted by *ChibiusaChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got too because the later I do it the less I'll look like a girl.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You thinking you're not going to age if you start looking like a girl now?  You don't sound like you are in a stable situation where you can start this transformation.  -no job, living with parents and they appear more than just disapproving of your choice.  There's plenty of time for this.
> ...


 No, if they took estrogen at a young age such as 13 it's like... 90% they'll look like a girl. As long as it's before anything permanent. For guys... I dunno how old bone structure and everything is permanent but I know it's not 19.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 13, 2011)

I highly doubt that parents of 13 year old boys are going to agree to giving them estrogen to produce feminine looking boys.


----------



## nikkysheels (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ChibiusaChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, if they took estrogen at a young age such as 13 it's like... 90% they'll look like a girl. As long as it's before anything permanent. For guys... I dunno how old bone structure and everything is permanent but I know it's not 19.



We'll at your age there is no real rush to get on hormones .To get the full transformation it needs to be started before puberty and even then it doesn't change bone structure.What you need to do is talk to someone IE: therapist about this.The internet is filled will a ton of misleading info plus a therapist can help you sort out whats best for you. Its a required process to be put on  hormones legally. I went down this path only after being badly burned from aggressive laser hair removal on my face.


----------



## nikkysheels (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I highly doubt that parents of 13 year old boys are going to agree to giving them estrogen to produce feminine looking boys.


you would be really surprised how many little kids have been changed by hormones ....it's shocking.Boys and girls,I only wish my parents did the same for me,instead of turning a blind eye to my issues.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nikkysheels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you would be really surprised how many little kids have been changed by hormones ....it's shocking.Boys and girls,I only wish my parents did the same for me,instead of turning a blind eye to my issues.


 Ya... ;l... Well I'm hoping that estro will make me look a lil more feminine and make up would make me look like a complete girl because I don't plan on doing surgery on my face.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Nov 19, 2011)

If you'd like to stick to shavers, I recommend something from the Gillette Venus range. They're good. Also, make sure your skin is soft before shaving, so it's good if you can shave in the shower when your skin is damp. Otherwise, try an epilator. Those really work because they get rid of hairs right from the roots. It may hurt the first few times, but after a while it won't hurt as much as before.

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## TheOomphGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

I use the Venus ... something which is 5 blades.  I also highly recommend Aveeno's Positively Smooth Shave Gel which is supposed to contain ingredients to slightly inhibit hair growth.


----------



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nikkysheels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> We'll at your age there is no real rush to get on hormones .To get the full transformation it needs to be started before puberty and even then it doesn't change bone structure.What you need to do is talk to someone IE: therapist about this.The internet is filled will a ton of misleading info plus a therapist can help you sort out whats best for you. Its a required process to be put on  hormones legally. I went down this path only after being badly burned from aggressive laser hair removal on my face.


 What do u mean. If you start it earlier of course it changes ur bone structures o.o. Barely any testosterone but has more estrogen=smaller figure?


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 24, 2011)

usually a good lotion fixes my problem


----------

